# reign x1 vs. norco six two



## PhantomMTB (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey i am going to be getting a new bike and these are the two i am currently looking at, if i were to get the reign i would be putting 8" rotor front and 7" back, and also be putting a shorter stem on it. I ride aggressive all mountain, free ride and downhill.
What do you guys think are the pros, and cons to each bike, and which would you choose? and why? Thanks for your help


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I would take the reign. it is lighter at stock and a proven BA. I am not really a fan of the new norcos, not yet anyway


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Reign X!!! The Norco frame looks like a deformed pretzel anyways. Sorry, I know it's not a technical opinion but that thing makes me want to barf every time I see it.


----------



## Amber (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got an X1 and absolutely love it. I just look at it and can't resist going for I ride, even with a fractured shoulder and torn tendon. It just screams ride me hard. I just don't feel the swoopy tube thing manufacturers are going through at the moment, they look to pretty (but not the case of the ugly Norco pictured) and "please don't hurt me to much", and that's coming from a lady's perspective. The X1 rides awesome and bombs down anything. Although I can only compare it to my other Reign. I guess you'll have to try them both, but I know which one I'd go for. The coil both ends on the X1 are awesome feeling. Better then air in my opinion, bomb proof. The maestro system makes climbing a breeze too, and pedals really really good.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

I've never ridden the Norco six, but I own a Reign X1. I bought the X1 in April of this year and rode the crap out of it all summer. I ride heavy AM/ light FR and the X1 is perfect for that. As Amber pointed out, Maestro kicks ass. The X1 is plenty burly for hard riding but can be built down too....if you don't want the weight.

--Ben


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

on looks alone it would be the giant.

my friend is after the 6-3 but god damn its fugly.

on another note can you not broaden your horizons for example a wider range of bikes.


----------



## PhantomMTB (Nov 21, 2005)

konut said:


> on looks alone it would be the giant.
> 
> my friend is after the 6-3 but god damn its fugly.
> 
> on another note can you not broaden your horizons for example a wider range of bikes.


this is actually slimed down i have been looking all summer and after going through close to a dozen bikes i have limited it down to these two. the biggest reason i would be going for the norco is its spec list i think it might have beter specs then the giant but unsure, wouldent the fork be a bit better then the fox van? also its at my fav lbs, and he can get it to me for 2600, also he can get me a great deal on preatty much anything,


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I like those Six's, If only it has a 66 and a coil (roco while i'm wishing). THAT would be one awesome pedaling FR rig that could take a beating.

oh, personally I think the reaigh leans a little more to the AM side of things than the Six.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I think they are both sick and would love to have a Reign x, but that think that norco is super sick looking. I personally love the frame style and I own a Reign. You should just test ride them both and go from that. Don't take people's opinions to black and white around here.


----------



## Mad Kobayashi (Nov 29, 2006)

Just bought an 08 X1. It's ballz. 

jeff


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

Reign x1 hands down!

I've ridden the Norco 6 and wasn't too impressed. 

Any AM/FR bike that needs a telescoping seat post for going uphill, is a bad design IMO.

When you look at the build quality of the Giant frame, nothing comes close.

It's got forged linkages, anodized frame, great cable routing, plenty of seat tube, perfect geometry, low COG, and the list goes on and on. 

Giant is the most underated brand out there.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

the giant has a 36 and the norco has a 55 that should be enough of your decision right there.....GIANT and the manestro suspension is far superior to norco's


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Clutchman83 said:


> Reign X!!! The Norco frame looks like a deformed pretzel anyways. Sorry, I know it's not a technical opinion but that thing makes me want to barf every time I see it.


WTF! I agree man, that thing might be the ugliest thing on two wheels!! Seriously, what the hell was Norco thinking when they designed that pile of ugly?


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

in NWD8 you can see some pretty serious freeriding on the Reign X. But ... then they also have a little bit of riding by some guy named Ben on the Norco 6 so ....


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd take the Fox over a Marzocchi in a heartbeat.


----------



## colombo357 (Oct 31, 2007)

Norco's execs must've been out takin' a whiz when that bike was designed. The average person would not be able discern that bike from a Walmart wimminz bike. 

Get the Reign. Aside for its excellent aesthetic qualities, it is a very good bike.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

the only way i would base a bike on parts spec is if the bikes were the same model just different model names.

i,e norco 6-2 vs norco 6-3 then parts wouldnt be the deciding factor it would be colour as parts will break and get smashed.

if your l.b.s is good to you and you like the norco then its a no brainer really.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> WTF! I agree man, that thing might be the ugliest thing on two wheels!! Seriously, what the hell was Norco thinking when they designed that pile of ugly?


ya RiegnX, the Norco is as ugly as the Team DH and the Yeti Seven combined. hahaahahahahaha


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got a Norco Six One but it's an '06 and I would never had bought a '07 or '08. I believe Norco started to shave too much weight on their Six since '07 and I wouldn't trust them for the use I make of my bike. On top of that the colors started to suck pretty bad so it really would be a no-no for me! I think I'd go with the Reign but I don't really love the rear susp design so I'd probably look elsewhere!!!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Djponee said:


> ya RiegnX, the Norco is as ugly as the Team DH and the Yeti Seven combined. hahaahahahahaha


that's the first intelligent post you've made since you started adding your opinion to every single thread going. congratulations.


----------



## Tricky17 (Jan 16, 2007)

The Norco Six is now designed to be a Slopestyle type bike so it will not pedal as well as it was known for previously. The Fluid LT has replaced it in the All Mountain/Light Freeride line up. Anyone who says the Maestro suspension system is far superior has no idea what they are talking about. I have a Giant Trance XO and a Norco A Line Edition, both 2008 models and they both have great suspension designs. Either of these bikes will do what they are designed for very well so just pick the one that feels better to you.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Fvck norco, get a real bike!


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

i have beatn the **** out of my X1 all 07. I did not like the linear feel of the 36 so i threw a 66 on mine, major improvement. if you intend to be more dh oriented, a slightly longer fork on the x1 would be nice. the new 66 of a totem would be sweet on it! i had some beating problems with my X1, but giant got them out to me in a few days. i didnt find it a big deal, i can ride 1 of my other bikes. I would also look at the new Bullit. if i could go back again, if i had the option, i would get the reign X2 for the roco shock, then swap out the parts for the 1s i wanted. giant will give you more value!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sick bike, i like your face.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

bighitboy said:


> i have beatn the **** out of my X1 all 07. I did not like the linear feel of the 36 so i threw a 66 on mine, major improvement. if you intend to be more dh oriented, a slightly longer fork on the x1 would be nice. the new 66 of a totem would be sweet on it! i had some beating problems with my X1, but giant got them out to me in a few days. i didnt find it a big deal, i can ride 1 of my other bikes. I would also look at the new Bullit. if i could go back again, if i had the option, i would get the reign X2 for the roco shock, then swap out the parts for the 1s i wanted. giant will give you more value!


the thing about the X2 is the roco only has rebound adjustment. so i'm debating between the X2 or trying for the X1.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Jwind said:


> I like those Six's, If only it has a 66 and a coil (roco while i'm wishing). THAT would be one awesome pedaling FR rig that could take a beating.


Better get a Shore then...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1...:thumbsup:



konut said:


> the only way i would base a bike on parts spec is if the bikes were the same model just different model names.
> 
> i,e norco 6-2 vs norco 6-3 then parts wouldnt be the deciding factor it would be colour as parts will break and get smashed.
> 
> if your l.b.s is good to you and you like the norco then its a no brainer really.


----------

